# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  9 level 70 on 1 account scammed. Best Catch EVER

## Szharz

Hello my fellow mmowned mates. just today i scammed this account. it was given to one of my good mates on mmowned. he can post here if he wants to brag about it, but ill keep it private to start out with.

i got it off my phishing site.

*THIS IS ON A PVE SERVER. YOU CAN HAVE BOTH ALLY AND HORDE ON A PVE SERVER!

THIS IS ON THE EU SERVERS. NOT THE US!

IF YOU DONT BELIEVE IN THIS ASK EMILOZ!
* 
 








Wooow right?

----------


## tonks1

wow someone had some time on there hands

----------


## samsta458

......Wow. That would go for like....3 grand on Ebay.

----------


## EmiloZ

He gave it to me  :Big Grin:  Im teh secret person <3

----------


## Igzz

Congrats lol... the account is ok, the chars gear is kind of crap... The guy spent a lot of time on the account, but I bet after he dinged to 70, he played for 5 hours on that account and started a new toon.

----------


## Frogzilla

Thats god damn insane

----------


## Moutney

well they are all almost all jsut blue geared, if you have that many 70´s, owner was a total noob, or just didnt know what to play.

----------


## Piersd

wow O.o, sucks that they're all aliance though (apart from one)
i got one 70 war and they've all got better gear than me  :Frown: 

grats  :Big Grin:

----------


## rogu3

That is CRAZY! SOmeone's mom must have locked them in there room, With a computer and World Of Warcraft  :Big Grin: .

----------


## NightHawk2o1

haha thats nice, but 1 of every class? Idk

----------


## 1337person

wow... he actullys must have had no life

----------


## Arugos

Or simply used power leveling service? and btw u might have a good amount of cash on that account, no? If no dude your could be insanely rich ,since u kinda have all classes and you could focus on one char and do every outland quests and then send all your cash to that char u focusing on? Considering u can make over 2-4k from quests in outland only :P per characters... You are so damn lucky !  :Big Grin:  and these gears are not so crappy considering the amount of char he got :P i would love to see your char ...

----------


## Krip

Heh, Holy _#*&#_. That is an amazing catch.

Well done man!

----------


## Mr. Herbert

wow a cal lthe person who made that account a no life person

----------


## Sonikk

Very nice indeed  :Smile:

----------


## BrightChild

this kid probably just committed suicide when he realizes he was jacked. or he isn't stupid and is recovering as we speak

----------


## spleen

Wow, that looks like a BWL sword on FromBehind... 0.o

----------


## darkfox92

Haha, Amazing catch looks like he had a lot of spare time

----------


## sammccrary

any one thought that this is fake? made on a private server just a thought im not calling u a lier poster im just wondering

----------


## Clain

Damn i actually feel sorry for the dude who you scammed lol to have that many 70s.

----------


## EmiloZ

> any one thought that this is fake? made on a private server just a thought im not calling u a lier poster im just wondering


Look at THIS SITE


And the account got recalled  :Frown:

----------


## Palumir

> Congrats lol... the account is ok, the chars gear is kind of crap... The guy spent a lot of time on the account, but I bet after he dinged to 70, he played for 5 hours on that account and started a new toon.


....yeah T5 is crap.

----------


## julian_in

the ebay value falls a lot when its pve huh?  :Wink:

----------


## Fap

he plays on the same server as me lol nice to see how many dumbasses are playing with me

----------


## EmiloZ

> he plays on the same server as me lol nice to see how many dumbasses are playing with me


lol  :Stick Out Tongue: 

<filler -_-' >

----------


## Hartstock

wow this dude hade no life bet he was pissed when he got scammed

----------


## Szharz

Yea, a dude whispered me and said, " Why would you take the account, he spent 4 years leveling and gearing those toons." has wow even been out that long?

----------


## spleen

Nope, 3 years currently.

----------


## akassassin20

is there a way you can prove this??? and if you do...HE HAS NO LIFE!!!!

----------


## sleepybilly

um why is there horde and alliance on the same server?

----------


## aznboy

Hehe. I been on that account. My first impression was this from his friend. YOU FREAKING AHOLE. GIVE HIS ACCOUNT BACK YOU AHOLE. Lol Everytime you log, they say that to you XD

----------


## dude891

Wow, you are so lucky. How can a guy who needs a life that bad be so stupid to get scammed? (I'm not insulting you. I'm insulting the guy who got scammed.  :Big Grin: ) I wish I could scam like that. I'm a horrible scammer.

----------


## GrooN

holy cow! 
how much has that guy played this game!?
This must be your lucky day  :Big Grin:

----------


## V DeadlySins V

Lucky you^^

----------


## Caliga

photoshop ......

----------


## theowner

Nice, i only have 1 70, MT hyjal geared. Still, NO LIFE!! lol

----------


## Szharz

The coolest thing is, i got it from a PHISHING SITE!

----------


## EmiloZ

> photoshop ......


Are you stupid ?

Try go look at armory

Now lemme help u : HEREE

----------


## Messages

He'll recall it?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Szharz

> He'll recall it?


 

He did  :Frown:  fil

----------


## The Toxic Deer

WOW nice WotLK Templates  :Big Grin:

----------


## rehborG

nice! how much time he spend on the acoount ?

----------


## aznboy

> photoshop ......


Lol. I have been on this account like i said. They cuss me out =(

----------


## Szharz

> Lol. I have been on this account like i said. They cuss me out =(


You've been on the account oO?

----------


## henhouse

DANG! That would sell for a shit load. But anyways he must have had no life, he has 2 lvl 70 hunters and starting another warlock, wtf?

----------


## EmiloZ

I tryed to sell it. But it got recalled  :Frown:

----------


## Grimavenger1

poor guy, probably he will kill him self now when he finds out that he is scammed.

----------


## Rectal Exambot

Damn retards, they need to stop sucking and learn how not to get scammed

----------


## Jchunx

Dayumnnnnn nice!
How exactly did you scam that sucker :P
Maybe he glided them all haha

Your a good friend and the lucky guy you gave it to is lucky
to have you! :P

----------


## r3anims

> ......Wow. That would go for like....3 grand on Ebay.


Yes, but alot of people have been getting in trouble for selling characters on ebay. And alot more than 3k, especially with all those epics

But thats insane, someone had no life ;p

----------


## afroNinja

[Insert Get-A-Life Ad Here]

----------


## iwabo

niceeee33 :PP

----------


## Spatt

Very nice!
Keep scamming, you seams to be good at it!

----------


## drewsky92

Congrats to you...they all have some decent gear too.

----------


## victornet

ouchh it hurts on me

----------


## dizlow

Wow omfg.. Grats!!! :yuck:

----------


## Kartio

Gz on that account. I wonder how anyone could be phished with account like that, I wouldn't take any risks so no trading/betas.
Anyway, +rep dude.

----------


## tevyn_

Woow thats great!

----------


## Degan

That's just way much lvl 70 chars, I myself dont even have 3

----------


## typ

No luck if he recalled it :S

----------


## Zordin

I bet was crying when he found out he was scammed xD to bad he took it back, you could have been rich as hell

----------


## acidninja

How did he get horde + alliance on the same realm? Private server IMO

----------


## Neth'zul

Dude Sum Ones A Freaking Fatty Ass To Do This!

----------


## Tankotron

> How did he get horde + alliance on the same realm? Private server IMO


Well one, its not a PVP server, Aggramar is a PVE realm

and this IS fake because Frombehind on Aggramar is only level 35

and Rocci is a level 16 BE pally, so you FAIL

----------


## Nazboys

if i got that account its would have gone straight to Ebay lol. as a 17 year old i can use the money

----------


## klamor

someone had absolutely NO LIFE! lol

----------


## Sadchaos

> Well one, its not a PVP server, Aggramar is a PVE realm
> 
> and this IS fake because Frombehind on Aggramar is only level 35
> 
> and Rocci is a level 16 BE pally, so you FAIL


Soz, your the one that fails. The World of Warcraft Armory
The World of Warcraft Armory
The World of Warcraft Armory
The World of Warcraft Armory
The World of Warcraft Armory

----------


## Popz

Wow..That is a crazy account.

----------


## munsen

holy shit....

----------


## Szharz

OMG the people who thinks its fake fails. ITs EU omg.

----------


## Sadchaos

Hence I posted EU armory links as proof. 

Well, congrats to the person who got it, he/she is very lucky.

----------


## bevin347

even if a powerleveling service was used, thats a lot of money 

and if he did it himself, that a hell load of time spent 

no social life maybe??

----------


## Voltagex

lol @ the guy who played WoW 24/7.

----------


## Mohammedov

Yes thats wierd :/ how can u have Horde and Alliance on the same server 

Thats impossible !!

----------


## pooooo132

LOL! Tell me how you got A horde On the same server as your alliances?? Im curious!! I think its a Private seerver! LOL I kno it is!

----------


## snakefangs

Lol very nice catch. You think a guy with 9 70s would never get scammed on a phishing site lol. Wonder if the dude killed himself or used another account with 6 70s :P.

----------


## Gstar

This person reminds me of a pal on here that has like 12 70s or something O.o..

----------


## bunnie

all i can say is WoW.. lol  :Stick Out Tongue:  i like it. i want lol.. im accountless. :[

----------


## stonsour

> Or simply used power leveling service? and btw u might have a good amount of cash on that account, no? If no dude your could be insanely rich ,since u kinda have all classes and you could focus on one char and do every outland quests and then send all your cash to that char u focusing on? Considering u can make over 2-4k from quests in outland only :P per characters... You are so damn lucky !  and these gears are not so crappy considering the amount of char he got :P i would love to see your char ...


I saved 2,324g leveling an alt through OL and spending gold on nothing but repairs

----------


## Tankotron

> LOL! Tell me how you got A horde On the same server as your alliances?? Im curious!! I think its a Private seerver! LOL I kno it is!


K so I was caught, I didn't think it was a EU realm YOU SHOULD OF SAID SOMETHING

BUT, its not a PVP realm, so you can have horde and alliance on the same server

----------


## jolesole

FFS how can you guys say well done .!!! He have scammed an guys account. the guy have played for years i belive! STOP THE SCAM GIVE HES ACCOUNT BACK.......

----------


## Chumba Wumba

> P-R-I-V-A-T-E S-E-R-V-E-R!!!
> U cant have horde and ally on 1 account. Nice try m8


P-L-A-Y-E-R-V-S-E-N-V-I-R-O-N-M-E-N-T-S-E-R-V-E-R

----------


## d1am0ndz

You can have ally and horde on same server on a PVE server. So people saying that please try and read that and understand what it means. Also (dont know if you still can) But if you have say an ally on a pvp server and delete it then make a horde and get ally character restored you can as well.

----------


## Szharz

You can have both -.-

----------


## Deep

epic account

----------


## ghostdini

That is a good find. Or might even be a chinese farmers account used to level up clients.

----------


## ranlor

Very nice catch indeed. :P

----------


## xXavierx

You ruined someone's life with that scam.

----------


## pavis

Bye taking that account its just as bad as murdering then

----------


## XxXMaggotXxX

Person with no life? Well, anyways... Nice job and try another server?

----------


## Sondrekek

****ing nice find mate :P



thats sick 


but my cousin ownz him

he have 6 lvl 70ïes and two of them full vengefull and he other four are full gladiator

----------


## Berifor

No way thats so cool well done m8

----------


## coheed12

wow thats a lot of 70's xD

----------


## minifss

Its insane to be honest, no way he hand leveled them all  :Big Grin:

----------


## Functions

Emiloz whos that hot chick in ur sig? I wanna come over to that girls house

----------


## SamexSame

christ man grats

----------


## Judas911

Jesus.... christ.

----------


## hbharrison

that must of took a while

----------


## Rangvald

When I log in and check my characters and look at the current realm chosen I can se the following text "Zenedar PVP". Notice that the text isnt there in the pictures in the topic?? 

I say its a Fake.

----------


## Edge

> When I log in and check my characters and look at the current realm chosen I can se the following text "Zenedar PVP". Notice that the text isnt there in the pictures in the topic?? 
> 
> I say its a Fake.


Because the server is PVE (Normal)...

----------


## Gripen2

Do...Want...That...


Hey.Whats the easiest way to make people login at you phising site? :P

----------


## AntonJ3000

Nice 1, its real.
Fake? NO!
"U cant have a horde an alli on same server lulz" ...ON PVE U CAN...
"FAKEE!!!! I checked armory, They are not 70s!!!"...Thats because you checked US. this is a EU account.
"FAKKEEE!!!!!, it dosen't say PVE at the end of realm name" On PvE servers it dosen't

----------


## ThePirate07

I think this may be a shoop...

I mean, its possible, but improbable.

----------


## Szharz

> I think this may be a shoop...
> 
> I mean, its possible, but improbable.


Ask emiloz i gave the account to him.

----------


## jemsz

Grats man thats hell awsome

----------


## Mobbed

Congratulations... the time it must have taken..

----------


## heliodoros

that guy must be fat O_O

----------


## Jens

haha, awesome, even tho getting 70ies these days is VERY easy, takes a day or two, so nothing big :P

----------


## Venom86

> LOL! Tell me how you got A horde On the same server as your alliances?? Im curious!! I think its a Private seerver! LOL I kno it is!


Quite easy really. Just play on a pve realm, and you can make as many Horde and Alliance characters you want!

Actually feel sorry for this guy =/

:P

----------


## Sixen

wow dude thats fricken crazy.

----------


## aznboy

Lol. This account has been recall for a long time ago xD

----------


## Ease

PVE Realm [Filla!]

----------


## Ridain

bummer the account got recalled...

i would have tried to sell it to some person immediately after getting it...

----------


## draza123

the best i have got is 3 70 on 1 acc :s

----------


## Glynbeard

I had an acc with 5 level 70's on it. It was pretty fly.

----------


## undrgrnd59

if someone got their acct scammed after spending that much time in it then they will be cutting their wrists.

----------


## Palumir

> I had an acc with 5 level 70's on it. It was pretty fly.


Sorry!  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Glynbeard

> Sorry!


Ahaha no its cool mate. Your teachin' me how to scam like a pro as my refund  :Big Grin:

----------


## Yazuak

This is the Wotlk beta client, is it not? why are there blue buttons?

----------


## AFIftlol

Hate to be a killjoy but if i'm not mistaken... The Burning Crusade text should be green, should it not?

----------


## Gregindahood

King of Scamming right there. Poor owner, he prob cuts himself daily now.

----------


## thingara

grats, okay geared characters

----------


## Phaase

oh dude thats wicked ;D
Best I found was a T6 Rogue

----------


## nirve

Awesome catch, congrats. Want to be my friend? xD

----------


## *Phaze

Sureee is one of the best catches, Grats!

----------


## TheBluePanda

*Drools*

Ehmz, its my account! Yes its mine! I made it !

/Lie-modus-to-get-l33t-accounts off

----------


## smashway

nice!
filler  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## htdg666

Yes this is extreme phising or pro scam lol

----------


## Szharz

> Yes this is extreme phising or pro scam lol


Non of them., i was just extreeeeemely lucky. lol

----------


## Skalla

hmm i think i've seen u ingame  :Stick Out Tongue:  atleast them characters think i've heard the names b4

----------


## sOuLii

wow... thats insane

----------


## Xronis

holy crap you need to sell that

----------


## TinusNED

I don't agree with the people that say it is bad that the characters have bad gear.
With WotLK people will replace all their gear and lvl 70 greenie's/blue's will be enough for leveling.
So this account will be more worth then a t6 account imo

----------


## matafakas

You have to lost your life to get full epics at all the chars, do not say they are crap...

----------


## Edge94

so uhhhh.....wanna hand me the account info so i can uhhhhh, hmmmm test it out...*cough*

----------


## metus

This is achievable in roughly 3 months of hardcore botting aswell...

:P

----------


## Shadshadow

private server

----------


## DLC

Guys, update for people to lazy to read.

1. Not fake, at least 3 known members have confirmed. (catcher (szha), receiver (Emil) and random logger (azn)

2. Its European servers and a PVE so IT can have both alliance and Horde on the same account.

3. The account got recalled by the original owner a while back ago.

4. For the PVP name thing at the end of the server name in the top right, PVE servers do not have PVE at the end of the server name.

5. The border being WOTLK Blue thing is highly doubtable in march of OP. Don't think the F&F didn't start for some time after that.

6. Unfortunate for the scammer/receiver to lose such a great account. But to be fair there's just some circumstances where this is good as there's so much at stake for the OO. 

7. I'm attempting the same thing atm, lvl 40's atm every class pvp realm EU. Botting not playing legit. Lots of time and lots of money so i'm not to bothered if anything bad happens.

----------


## klamor

ladies and gentlemen, we are dealing with someone who has absolutely NO life..... how do you kill that which has no life?

----------


## BlackAtma

i have no life and i only have one 70  :Frown:

----------


## bjornsen93

WoW good catch! I wish i got it haha

----------


## 0035

> photoshop ......


Yeah, good luck with that if you haven't got über leet haxxor skillz in Photoshop.

----------


## valeon

I bet the guy you scammed probably went insane and kicked a puppy.

----------


## Tropem

Amzaing! Self i would like to have that many level 70.. well.. i dont even got 1 now..

----------


## delphina

Mostly they bought them anyway, I feel bad for if he made those characters. Hope you get the same Karma you derserve.

----------


## delphina

Normal Realms and normal Rpg realms can have alliance and horde on the same realm. Basically any realm thats not a pvp realm can.

----------


## Krusader

> wow a cal lthe person who made that account a no life person



Hey now, who are you to judge us no-lifers?  :Frown:

----------


## Popc0rn

OMG look at that epic lvl 12 under teh hunter!

FTW!

lulz.
nice catch dude.

----------


## BaboonX

Really nice scam you pulled, but I kinda feel bad xD

----------


## henrikhansen

Hey i know its a big question but how did u hack that acc??+ plz answer

----------


## Szharz

> Hey i know its a big question but how did u hack that acc??+ plz answer


simple answer, i phished it.

----------


## 1814

congratz

nice catch.

----------


## XatoA

Lol very nice

----------


## Diacetylmorphine

Nice catch indeed.

Filthy scammer  :Wink: ))

----------


## naughtier

9!
this is ownage
grats

----------


## jimmy8

MAN!! tht is the scam of a lifetime, but to give up 70s like that that person must of found somethin way better in life

----------


## Nivv123

rofl nice luck m8..i wonder what was his first reaction when he realized he was scammed..he was like "dad can i suicide please"..

----------


## suicidity

I still cry when I see this thread, My heart would drop If I was that guy  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Tough lesson learned though, be careful on the internet; Especially when dealing with WoW.

----------


## Joeman098

wish i had that many 70s lol

----------


## Scottay

Haha omg thats amazin!!

----------


## Bird Is The Word

If I leveled all of those characters, I'd probably hunt you down and kill you. No joke. You'd be dead.

----------


## bakageta

Wow, shocked that someone that would put this much effort into WoW would fall for a scam and lose their account... Then again, I guess you don't need to be smart, you just need to have no life.

----------


## tyrial

But think about it.. out of those millions and millions of people HE got scammed and it was heaps of lvl 70's lol he mustve had some really really bad Karma.
But on the other hand this could just be a private server with the same name as a retail server but what would i know right?
haha nice catch man, if you do it to another account PM me i would love to have it.

----------


## Szharz

> If I leveled all of those characters, I'd probably hunt you down and kill you. No joke. You'd be dead.


Yea right, psycho.

----------


## Elura

> If I leveled all of those characters, I'd probably hunt you down and kill you. No joke. You'd be dead.


(filler..)

----------


## Votkrath

> Congrats lol... the account is ok, the chars gear is kind of crap... The guy spent a lot of time on the account, but I bet after he dinged to 70, he played for 5 hours on that account and started a new toon.



Eh No? Some of the characters got full epic and one the priest got tier 5.

----------


## DLovett

Lækker fangst. Lyst til at dele?

Hilsner fra Nørrebro :-)

----------


## Mikeyj831

thats insane

----------


## Tapeworm

That's some crazy time invested.

----------


## skatrdie94

God damn
Niceeee

----------


## masolina01

what is phising....

----------


## drewproject86

google is ur friend :P

but phishing is stealing of accounts....like Steam, WoW, Rapidshare


through either a fake site, scam email....etc



i used to phish Steam accts but i stopped...it really can have bad outcomes lol

----------


## Brutakus

The definition of no life...the person who made that account

----------


## hcb

lol you did them a favor by stealing there account... you gave them there life back haha

----------


## Cern

> That is CRAZY! SOmeone's mom must have locked them in there room, With a computer and World Of Warcraft .


xD Made my day, 5 repz from me^^

----------


## Stickman08

WOW man now that's something....the oo really spent some time with his account...too bad gear is like crap.

----------


## ShaLo

may I ask you how did you scam him? keylogger or was he stupid enough to give you his information?  :Big Grin:  I feel sorry for that guy:/

----------

